# Fertilizer-2021, it's not for sissies



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Just texted my ag rep my fertilizer order for next month to get a price quote. He texted back, working on it, you aren't going to like it, prices are going crazy. Oh, swell, it's unseasonably cold and wet, and costs are already increasing before greenup. What a way to start the hay year.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I am guessing if corn and beans remain high . Farmers will apply record amounts if they see $6 corn. Fertilizer prices will probably rise .. I will have to purchase some , at high prices ? I purchased half of my estimated needs .very early before prices went up and i wont share those prices .I purchased the remainder of my fertilizer needs just before Christmas @ $350 urea & $ 295 for 0-0-60 Red Potash & $195 for UAN 30% Solution .. At that point prices had gone up already . Some bought for quite a bit less but i am only picking mine as i need it in 2021.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Just finished up Saturday with the year's fertilizer. Love that turkey poo more and more all the time.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Have everything bought but one of my suppliers said will be a $200 ton increase on MAP when they get more in,if they can even get it!


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> Just finished up Saturday with the year's fertilizer. Love that turkey poo more and more all the time.


You bet that T/P if spread properly is better than any thing you can buy. The old timers had a saying " you cant hide manure" !... We sold our dairy herd the end of last year and the locals always ask me what i will miss the most about not having the dairy herd . My answer always is " we will miss the manure from the dairy the most"


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

endrow said:


> You bet that T/P if spread properly is better than any thing you can buy. The old timers had a saying " you cant hide manure" !... We sold our dairy herd the end of last year and the locals always ask me what i will miss the most about not having the dairy herd . My answer always is " we will miss the manure from the dairy the most"


Our farm had dairy cows on it from 1946 until 2002 but I don't ever remember getting the bang out of the manure like I have since we started using turkey poo in 2014. And rental ground that hasn't had any manure in decades, really wakes up in a hurry!


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

One of the benefits of custom raising livestock, is the manure. In our dairy hey day, we ran 300 head with replacements. Currently have 546 as of this morning. We own no animals. In addition to the daily manure produced, part of the payment on 2/3 of the animals is in the form of liquid manure. In November, 100 semi tankers were spread. Currently spreading about 40 tons daily. We are close to being soil nutrient sufficient. This is a good position to be in this spring............


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

haybaler101 said:


> Our farm had dairy cows on it from 1946 until 2002 but I don't ever remember getting the bang out of the manure like I have since we started using turkey poo in 2014. And rental ground that hasn't had any manure in decades, really wakes up in a hurry!


From what I've seen, there's no equivalent to organic phosphate and the N in poultry poop. But we don't have it here and I'm too small to attract it from a distance


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hayman1 said:


> From what I've seen, there's no equivalent to organic phosphate and the N in poultry poop. But we don't have it here and I'm too small to attract it from a distance


I'm afraid I may start a mutiny in the neighborhood.....don't need folks pissed at me for any reason, but boy would I like the organics and micronutrients in my soil, just one application a year would do wonders I do believe.....


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> I'm afraid I may start a mutiny in the neighborhood.....don't need folks pissed at me for any reason, but boy would I like the organics and micronutrients in my soil, just one application a year would do wonders I do believe.....


That's my problem Dawg, back when I was running a lot more acres I considered poultry litter. My late first wife looked at me with "the look" and that was the end of the consideration. All you married male HTers know the "look".


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Uphayman said:


> ............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Up, had to re-look at your pix. Must have been a 'balmy' day (just above zero) and didn't want to crank up the A/C, so you opened the back window. :lol:  Surely, it was for the essence, sorry, couldn't help myself. 

Larry


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I currently use manure on my Row Crops , But I do not use manure on my Hay Fields . Many of my best hay customers specify they do not want hay that had manure applied on it especially chicken manure . IMO I think an annual dormant time manure application at a sensible rate is just not a bad thing . But some guys would grow O/G for a summer time disposalry while the row crops are growing and plaster it after each and every cutting maybe even twice between 2nd and third cutting . That hay is not desired by many . Sharp hay buyers say they can recognize such hay and will not buy it .


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

endrow said:


> I currently use manure on my Row Crops , But I do not use manure on my Hay Fields . Many of my best hay customers specify they do not want hay that had manure applied on it especially chicken manure . IMO I think an annual dormant time manure application at a sensible rate is just not a bad thing . But some guys would grow O/G for a summer time disposalry while the row crops are growing and plaster it after each and every cutting maybe even twice between 2nd and third cutting . That hay is not desired by many . Sharp hay buyers say they can recognize such hay and will not buy it .


You can get hay too rank and horses don't like it. Not sure exactly what it does other than it's clearly related to N. Fastest way to get that to happen is raw chicken poop


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> I'm afraid I may start a mutiny in the neighborhood.....don't need folks pissed at me for any reason, but boy would I like the organics and micronutrients in my soil, just one application a year would do wonders I do believe.....


Yeah, my neighborhood gets quite fragrant for a few days every fall. I spread 350 acres within a half mile of my house. I tell people that is the "smell of money!"


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

15 years ago I spread a lot of layer chicken litter and no doubt it was a benefit. Nutrient management plan called for no more than 2 [email protected] acre. At that rate i still needed additional fertilizer to fill some gaps so that was another trip.

I have 2 vacation lakes next to some farms and in the interest of public sentiment commercial fertilizer has been the practice. Easier decision when commercial is cheap though.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> 15 years ago I spread a lot of layer chicken litter and no doubt it was a benefit. Nutrient management plan called for no more than 2 [email protected] acre. At that rate i still needed additional fertilizer to fill some gaps so that was another trip.
> 
> I have 2 vacation lakes next to some farms and in the interest of public sentiment commercial fertilizer has been the practice. Easier decision when commercial is cheap though.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

Around here there is so much good broiler house litter that you can't hardly give layer litter away. I spread 3 TPA where I can then cry when I have to pay for commercial on what's to close to people's houses. I do have 1 field across the road from the farmers coop I use the manager said he would do my spreading for free if I wouldn't put litter there again. I spend a few hours a day in my chicken houses I guess I have forgotten how bad they smell.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I checked today, 480 $ per tone bulk for triple 17... that's a good bit more than last year for me...

Sure wish I had access to litter here, there is a turkey farm a few miles away but a local cow farmer gets it all and spreads it on the fields he cuts hay on... oh well...


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

$550/ton for 46-0-0 today. Took a chance on this wet ground today spreading my rye grass fields. I didn't sink the tractor, just my wallet!


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

endrow said:


> I currently use manure on my Row Crops , But I do not use manure on my Hay Fields . Many of my best hay customers specify they do not want hay that had manure applied on it especially chicken manure . IMO I think an annual dormant time manure application at a sensible rate is just not a bad thing.


@endrow, I spread 100 ton of layer litter Wednesday on my ground going to soybeans. The agronomist I had worked with a few years back had me putting 3 ton/acre layer litter on my grass hay stands in the fall. I never questioned, and I've never had a customer specify they did not want manure or chicken manure applied. Do you know what the reasoning is in that request? Is is legitimate?


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I prepaid for this years fertilizer in December, and I paid about 18% more than the previous year.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Troy Farmer said:


> $550/ton for 46-0-0 today. Took a chance on this wet ground today spreading my rye grass fields. I didn't sink the tractor, just my wallet!


Where are you getting yours at, closest to me is Carolina Eastern in Spartanburg, and they say they can't get that high of N.....


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

SCtrailrider said:


> Where are you getting yours at, closest to me is Carolina Eastern in Spartanburg, and they say they can't get that high of N.....


Rodgers in Saluda.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Just ordered my 23-0-30 enriched @ $620.00 for 50# bags delivered

$524.00 a ton for the same 1 year ago


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Got the first bill. Sticker shock

11-52-0/ $725 up from $420

19-19-19/ $577 up from $395

46-0-0/ $550 up from $407

0-0-60/ $470 up from $370

Delivery and treating urea stayed the same


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Saw the fertilizer salesman today and inquired about putting some on hayfields and he said his last price sheet he got pretty much across the board prices were up $50.00 a ton again.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Talked to my fertilizer man today. No end in sight on prices going up. He is seeing increases every week.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

IH 1586 said:


> Got the first bill. Sticker shock
> 
> 11-52-0/ $725 up from $420
> 
> ...


 Got my final bill:
0-0-60/ went from $470 to $590
46-0-0/ went from $550 to $590

Hope it comes down for next year.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Same here it's ridiculous.
34-0-0 550.00
18-46-0 735.00
0-0-60 600.00


----------

